# really confused by which substrate to use



## jonpall (18 Jun 2010)

hello all,first post. Upgrading tanks from aquaone 620t to a fluval vicenza 260 and wanna go for a planted qauarium. Currently have neon's, white cloud mountain minnows, pair of neon swordtails, 3 midget sucker-mouth catfish & an electric blue jack demspey cichlid (included my fish in case that'll help eliminate particular subtrates)


----------



## dw1305 (19 Jun 2010)

Hi all,
It is only really the Jack Dempsey Cichlid that will cause problems with digging, I don't think it will matter what substrate you use it will still dig. (It might also eat your smaller fish).
cheers Darrel


----------



## jonpall (19 Jun 2010)

yeah was afraid that might be the case with the jack dempsey, its my first cichlid and bought it as soon as i spotted it in my lfs without checking up on the species coz i just thought it looked amazing. must say though its shown no signs of digging so far or been overly aggressive but maybe thats because its still pretty much a juvenile. are there any planting mediums i can use that wont cloud up my tank if my cichlid does decide to put its miners lamp on?


----------



## nayr88 (20 Jun 2010)

Hi welcome to the forum, the blue jacks are a little less aggressive than the normal ones so your faster fish will proberly be okai, allso mine doesn't dig so much but will ram stuff when he gets angry or another fish has be swimming to close to his space, I've got some fern with him and its doing fine, but I doubt massivly yourll be able to acheive a planted scape with a depsey, if you don't want to get rid of him maybe put mpre emphasis on the hardscape, pea gravel nice rock formations big roots and ferns and enubias on the wood, its still look really good. Also make up some pots, like the ones you get with takeaways. Fill them with substrate them plant crypts in there 

Failing that wait for the dempsey to mature and if its a female I want it haha


----------



## nayr88 (20 Jun 2010)

Double post sorry


----------



## jonpall (20 Jun 2010)

thanks all, actually went for aqua medic volcanit in the end. will try get some pics up as it all takes shape


----------

